
US spy sattelite image tweeted by Trump and then analysed by astronomer - macriis
https://mobile.twitter.com/cgbassa/status/1167578706379988992
======
ebg13
Previously
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20844394](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20844394)

